# Have I become a collector without realizing?



## Mathias Z. (Dec 5, 2019)

Shiro Kamo Santoku in Aogami 2 - That is how it all started 

In the meantime some other knives joined the group. Do I need a therapist?
On my wishlist: Yoshikazu Ikeda, Tuskasa Hinoura, Yoshikazu Tanaka
My aim is to have a bunch of different knifes when it comes to steel (A1, A2, S1, R2, ...) and looks (Kasumi, Damascus, ...)

Personally think the job done by the sharpener is most of the time underrated.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 5, 2019)

Therapist? Sure, to find out what is holding you back so much!


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 5, 2019)

Think of how many knives those therapist sessions could buy you though...


----------



## Random (Dec 5, 2019)

"Have I become a collector without realizing?"

That depends on how many you have hidden away in _that secret drawer_.


----------



## Mathias Z. (Dec 5, 2019)

Random said:


> "Have I become a collector without realizing?"
> 
> That depends on how many you have hidden away in _that secret drawer_.


How it comes you know about that I use to keep my knifes in a drawer?


----------



## Random (Dec 5, 2019)

Mathias Z. said:


> How it comes you know about that I use to keep my knifes in a drawer?



Lucky guess? Of course, the super-serious collectors have a safe. That's the point of no return.


----------



## Mathias Z. (Dec 5, 2019)

Random said:


> Lucky guess? Of course, the super-serious collectors have a safe. That's the point of no return.


Guess I have to get some really nice Honyakis first. To be honest: I really use them knifes for cooking. Bonus > they really look nice!


----------

